# Anyone like shrooms?



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Below is the easiest method of growing shrooms I have found to date.

I just wanted to say hello, and let anyone know who is interested in growing shrooms that I have a lot of experience with the subject and would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have.

Have a shroomy day!


----------



## polar (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome! I guess I'll start... 
1. After eating shrooms, how long do you have to wait before you can pass a drug test?
2. How "dangerous" are shrooms? What's the LD-50 for humans?
3. How much should a first timer eat? (I've heard around 3 grams)
4. How long does the trip last
5. What are the stages of the trip, or what's a trip like?


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 2, 2009)

Mmmm I like shrooms, never thought about growing them but I just picked up 2oz for me and my friends


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shrooms don't show up in most drug tests. If they do it would only be for the next few days after taking them. They do show up in hair folicle tests. Not sure why.

Shrooms can be of several different varieties and potency. You should always know what you are eating before deciding how much to take. 

Cubensis which is the most common since it can be cultivated, 1/3 of an eighth would be a good place to start. Once you are accustomed to the feeling, you could take a bit more as needed. Just be sure to wait at least an hour after eating them before deciding to eat more. It only gets stronger. 

The trip can last anywhere from four to eight hours, or even more of a LOT is eaten. 

I am not sure how many it would take to get sick from eating them, but I do know that if you want large doses it is much better to drink it in a tea form rather than the fruitbodys themselves. 

Growing mushrooms is pretty easy to do. All you need is a pressure cooker "40$ at any wally world", some rye grain or wild bird seed, some canning jars, and some verimiculite.

If you see posts about how to grow mushrooms with brown rice flour, dont listen to them. They contam fast, and it isn't worth the effort.

If you grow using colonized grain, cased with straight vermiculite "sterlized of course" then you can grow tub fulls with little effort.

All you need is a spore syringe, and a few random components. It is very easy and yeilds can be over four dry ounces per tub.

Let me know if you want to know more, and I will post it!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

For all the people that pmed me asking me how to do this I wrote up a quick explanation. 

The first thing you need to do is to get your supplies gathered up.

You are going to need

Rye grain, or wild bird seed.
a pressure cooker
1 quart canning jars
tyvek envalopes or tyvek house wrapping
medium or fine grade vermiculite
12-18 gallon "or something close" rubbermaid tub, clear
fish tank air pump with air stone
some all purpose glue
a small plastic cup
high temp gasket silicone
polyfill pillow stuffing

The first thing you do is soak your grain for 24 hours in room temp water.
This will germinate all the bacteria so you can kill it with your pressure cooker.






Next drain and rinse the soaked grain, then put in a large pot of new water that has been brought to a boil, then heat reduced to a simmer after the grain is dropped in.

Simmer for five minutes, then put into a strainer, allowing it to steam in the open air.

This simmering will not kill all the bacteria, so yes we must STILL pressure cook.

Leave steaming in the strainer until all visable water has drained away.
All the moisture you need will be contained in the kernals themselves.
Note** wild bird seed takes less time than rye grain. Just drop it into the boiling water, reduce heat, and pour into strain about a minute later.

Now that you have simmered, but well drained grain, load into your jars so they are half to 3/4 full. Don't overfill them as they will compact after pressure cooking and expand not leaving you any room shake them up later.

Before fixing the lids, poke one hole the size of a pencil in the center of each lid and a couple smaller holes around that one.

then cut a circle of tyvek the same size as the lid. Place a couple drops of silicone on the top of the lid disk with holes in it, and fix the tyvek circle on top of that.

In the center of the tyvek, where the large hole is in the metal jar lid disc, place a large glob of silicone. This will act as a self healing port to later inject with a spore syringe.






Once dried place your tyvek/silicone lids on your grain jars, cover each lid with a piece of tin foil, and load them into the pressure cooker.

Be sure to read the pressure cooking directions as they are all different.

Pressure cook the jars for 90 minutes at 15 psi.

Once cooled to the touch "the next day usually" you can innoculate with a spore syringe from a trusted vendor. I personally have always used spores101.com. They are very reliable and have fast shipping, and real people to talk to if you need something.

Once you use a bit of spore solution "1cc per jar" for the first few jars to get started, you can just use colonized grain from one jar to infect many, many other jars. "More on this later"

Once your jars are innoculated with spores or live tissure incubate them in a constant 80 degree, dark place. A week to three weeks later you should see your first signs of growth. Once your jars are colonized, meaning they have turned totally white, with no signs of uncolonized grain left, you are ready to spawn.

Take your vermiculite and moisten to field capacity which means if you squeeze a handful as hard as you can, only a drop or two should come out, nothing more.

Once moistened, Seal in a glad oven bag and bake for 2 hours at 300 degrees, sealed shut. 

Or you can load into jars and pressure cook for 30 minutes.

You will want 1/4 grain to verm ratio meaning 1/4 grain, 3/4 verm.

When you have all your verm baked or pressure cooked, then cooled to room temp, simply mix them up in a new, clean garbage bag. "garbage bags are sterile until open to the air" 






Now you will need to get your rubbermaid tub ready for fruiting.

Use your glue to fix a plastic cup to the side of the tub on the inside.
Then cut a couple large holes on the side of the tub "use a hot knife or it will crack"
Stuff the holes closed with polyfill pillow stuffing. 

Once the glue is dry fill the cup with distilled water, and drop your air stone into the cup so that it bubbles without spilling over the edge. This will keep the tub humid enough to fruit your cased spawn.

Place the bag into your rubber maid tub, and flatten the top so that it is nice and evenly sitting in the bottom of the tub.






Let sit in 70-80 degees for about 8-10 more days until it turns totally white, then cut the garbage bag top off so the flat later of spawn is now exposed to the inside of the tube.






Turn on the pump, and bubble away.

In 6 to 15 days you will see pins,






then mushrooms!







I hope that helps explain it. This is the easiest method I have ever found.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> For all the people that pmed me asking me how to do this I wrote up a quick explanation.
> 
> The first thing you need to do is to get your supplies gathered up.
> 
> ...


Plus, plus ratings on this thread mate! Good stuff, their are godspeeds of information here!

Question:

What do you consider to be the most difficult part of cultivating mushrooms?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

and the last photo of mushies looks like the PAN variety?

What has been the most potent strain of mushroom you have grown... and what do you consider the most simpliest BOOMER to grow?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks man! Great to get some feedback, that took me a minute to write this morning. 

The most difficult part of growing mushrooms is obtaining a reliable spore sample to start with.  After that I would have to say learning how to hydrate the grain properly. Too many people think it has to be "wet" while in fact it should look quite dry to the touch. The moisture should be contained within the kernel. I test them by biting down on them. They should be soft but not squishy. 

Those pics are all of cubes. *Panaeolus* *cyanescen* is a very potent variety that MUST be grown on manure. They are a bit trickier, but once you have cubes down it is just as easy.


Psilocybe Cubensis is the easiest psychedelic variety by far to grow. Oyster mushrooms are good for you, taste great, and are the easiest mushroom to grow in the world. If you ever wanted to grow oysters for fun, food or profit I can help with that too. 


Our mushroom farm is branching into environmental restoration work using mushrooms. Literally cleaning up fecal coliform "shit pollution" and phosphorous using mushroom mycelium.

I don't grow the psychedelics anymore, but I love to spread the awareness.

I believe shrooms were mother nature's way of trying to balance out our destructive ways. The more of them being grown, the better off the whole planet becomes.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Dec 2, 2009)

+ rep nice thread and you make it sound so easy...one of these days Im going to give it a go...what kinda weight did you pull off that last pic?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

say my friend lived in a state where possession of psylocibes were illegal. Where coiuld he or she obtain said spores?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> I believe shrooms were mother nature's way of trying to balance out our destructive ways. The more of them being grown, the better off the whole planet becomes.


 but oh no what about co2 and global warming. no more muchsrooms! haha just kidding!


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> I just wanted to say hello, and let anyone know who is interested in growing shrooms that I have a lot of experience with the subject and would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have.
> 
> Have a shroomy day!


Been waitin to find someone i can ask one on one about shrooms. I have a couple questions.

I've done a lot of reasearch online about how to grow shrooms so i know what im doing when i first start, but anyways i wanted to start with those bags where all you have to do is innoculate(sp?) it, and i've heard some mixed opinions about them. I understand that starting out the right way and doing like the pf tek would be the smarter choice, but i'd like to start with one of these bags first. Whats your opinion on them, or even experience if you've ever used them. I dont need a huuuge harvest it would be personal use so the bags seemed to be the best choice for me, granted they dont come contamed. 

If you like those bags or know much about them can you PM me some sites you'd suggest to get it from?

I couldnt have something as big as what your little tutorial showed, which is another reason why the bags interested me.

if i think of anything else i'll ask ya but thats all i can think of for now, thanks.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Our mushroom farm is branching into environmental restoration work using mushrooms. Literally cleaning up fecal coliform "shit pollution" and phosphorous using mushroom mycelium.*

Really, that sounds very intriquing! 

I own the reknowned mushroom book entitled, "Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms" by Paul Stamet's. I know you've heard about and probably read the sections on fecal contamination. Awesome! I actually now know someone who does such a trade 

Too much water in the vermicilite can cause contamination right because it has too high of a humidity?

I am looking to grow Golden Teachers, any comments on this strain. 

What vendors do you suggest I use to obtain a spore syringe?

What is the usual cost for a mediocre type setup?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

You can have spores for scientific study purposes in all states except CA, GA, and ID. 

Other than that just go to a good spore site like www.spores101.com and just order whatever looks fun to grow.

Grow bags work so so.

I have had some success with the bags at www.mushbox.com but I think the verm/rye method is even easier than the PF tek.

The PF tek has a high contam rate, but you don't need a PC to do it. 

If you want to start off super cheap and not spend the 40$ on a pressure cooker then PF can be good. but it requires higher humidity when fruiting which means more money at the end, then up front as in my method. 

Golden teachers are a great strain for starters. Potent, and easy to grow. 


I like large bulk spawns like one too because... well .. they just look cool plus you harvest more.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> You can have spores for scientific study purposes in all states except CA, GA, and ID.
> 
> Other than that just go to a good spore site like www.spores101.com and just order whatever looks fun to grow.


I personally live in CALI... but I send my spores to NEVADA and pick them up their 

Slick ah! Not too long of a drive for my ultimate mind booster!

It would be awesome to have you as my personal mycology instructor!

So, what's the average cost of setting up a decent mushroom grow?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I personally live in CALI... but I send my spores to NEVADA and pick them up their
> 
> Slick ah! Not too long of a drive for my ultimate mind booster!
> 
> ...



Not much. You can start off in increments since you have to wait for the jars to colonize anyways. 

If you did it right, it should be possible for under 100$ to produce your first shrooms. 

Remember also that this setup can be done in large or small amounts. Just use a different size tub.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> Not much. You can start off in increments since you have to wait for the jars to colonize anyways.
> 
> If you did it right, it should be possible for under 100$ to produce your first shrooms.
> 
> Remember also that this setup can be done in large or small amounts. Just use a different size tub.


Nice! It would cost less than buying an ounce of mushies 

What do you consider the best device to fruit them in?

I would invest in a pressure cooker it it'll ensure that my mushies are safe!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Nice! It would cost less than buying an ounce of mushies
> 
> What do you consider the best device to fruit them in?
> 
> I would invest in a pressure cooker it it'll ensure that my mushies are safe!


A regular old rubbermaid storage container works great.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are some beautiful babies... vermiculite is their breastmilk 

How much grain/rye vermiculite mix do you need to fill one of those rubbermaid containers?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 2, 2009)

It just depends on the size of the tub. You want to fill 3 to 4 inches of the bottom of whatever tub you are using.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> It just depends on the size of the tub. You want to fill 3 to 4 inches of the bottom of whatever tub you are using.


So fill the tub 3 to 4 inches... that's it?


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

im fruiting some golden teachers on pk cakes at the moment, so far havent got any pins...fruited them friday. its tuesday....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

growwwww said:


> im fruiting some golden teachers on pk cakes at the moment, so far havent got any pins...fruited them friday. its tuesday....


Pictures would be nice


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

so there are no websites that will sell to Cal, Ga, or Id? seiing as how my buddy lives in one the states and isnt within a few hours of any other stateline


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> so there are no websites that will sell to Cal, Ga, or Id? seiing as how my buddy lives in one the states and isnt within a few hours of any other stateline


What a shame... he is going to have to make that little sacrifice of going out of state to purchase some syringes!

A road trip with a surprise waiting in return


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/upload.php?action=viewthumb

there you go, from my shroomery account if you wanted pics sorry they arent the best.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

growwwww said:


> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/upload.php?action=viewthumb
> 
> there you go, from my shroomery account if you wanted pics sorry they arent the best.


Pics with good explanations will suffice


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmm ive psoted a thread on shroomery and they say atleaste give it a week, so im gonna hold tight...Just patience y'know i cant wait if it works


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ahhh need an active account to view your pics... registering now mate!


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

kl, its a good site, however i thiink i may have broken a rule posting that kinda site on here...I didint mean it i wont do it again -_-


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

growwwww said:


> kl, its a good site, however i thiink i may have broken a rule posting that kinda site on here...I didint mean it i wont do it again -_-


You can't post the site you just mention previously, odd... hmmm why?


----------



## growwwww (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You can't post the site you just mention previously, odd... hmmm why?


i dnno man im just stoned...maybe there was a rule about posting sites on this sites yknow some times are touchy bout that kinda stuff


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

growwwww said:


> i dnno man im just stoned...maybe there was a rule about posting sites on this sites yknow some times are touchy bout that kinda stuff


Your stony-ness gots your mind a tripping... lols

But yes I understand... some sites refrain from posting other competitor sites... but I believe your in the green... which of course means your in good


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

i guess ill move to jax in the next couple months


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> i guess ill move to jax in the next couple months


You're that devoted aren't you


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 2, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> You can have spores for scientific study purposes in all states except CA, GA, and ID.
> 
> Other than that just go to a good spore site like www.spores101.com and just order whatever looks fun to grow.
> 
> ...


 
Hey i've been to that site before and checked out their bags, but i can't seem to find them anymore at their site. Looking at some of their other kits, they seem pretty decently priced, what kit would you suggest, harvest is not an issue, just a personal supply and the cheaper the better. Thanks bro

edit: keeping in mind, easiest to grow


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You're that devoted aren't you


well i Have lived in south FLA all my life until i got the wild hair to move up here to savannah GA an its ok but its cheaper for me to live in Jax and ill be finished with my BA this semester next at the latest. The law school i plan on attending for the time being so i can pass the BAR in FLA is in Jax and i have nothing really tying me here. Beside I prefer labbies to my podunk redneck neighbors cattles strain of cubensis. 
So i figure i got a hot blonde willing to go with me and she can transfer there anytime and take care of me until i find a firm hiring or a part time para legal job. Jville is pretty cheap to live we can get a one bedroom 1200 sq ft. apt for 650 a month no utilities. Thats plenty room for us and a 1000 bucks a month i living expenses is cheap. That leaves us with plenty play room for good times and afternoon delights!!!! not too mention the parents have a beach house in daytona for the holidays WHAT WHAT i cant wait to take advantage of that old SOB. All the shit he puts me through its only fair I get a half a mil or so in a few years!!!! life is good ppl just take advantage when you can!!!


----------



## Zealot (Dec 2, 2009)

how long would it take to grow a batch, start to finish?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 2, 2009)

*well i Have lived in south FLA all my life until i got the wild hair to move up here to savannah GA an its ok but its cheaper for me to live in Jax and ill be finished with my BA this semester next at the latest. The law school i plan on attending for the time being so i can pass the BAR in FLA is in Jax and i have nothing really tying me here. Beside I prefer labbies to my podunk redneck neighbors cattles strain of cubensis. 
So i figure i got a hot blonde willing to go with me and she can transfer there anytime and take care of me until i find a firm hiring or a part time para legal job. Jville is pretty cheap to live we can get a one bedroom 1200 sq ft. apt for 650 a month no utilities. Thats plenty room for us and a 1000 bucks a month i living expenses is cheap. That leaves us with plenty play room for good times and afternoon delights!!!! not too mention the parents have a beach house in daytona for the holidays WHAT WHAT i cant wait to take advantage of that old SOB. All the shit he puts me through its only fair I get a half a mil or so in a few years!!!! life is good ppl just take advantage when you can!!!
*

Whoa I wasn't expecting you to give me a monologue, but thanks for all that additional info.! 

So you're majoring in LAW... how ironic is that... what type of law?

...and its a big plus if you have some hot blonde willing to road it out with you for the sake of some sacred mycelium


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 2, 2009)

she is down for a ride to cali if i so desire. right now i only have a BA in laws and humanity with a cyber crime minor. but when i go to law school i will focus on criminal defense. For time being atleast i hear j vill needs public attorneys and fla is one the better paying states on public defenders. kats dad is actually a pub def in orlando right now thats what gave me the bright idea to go twenty five thousand in debt and counting all the while not being gainfully employed and law school has yet to come. This bull shit really isnt for everyone.


----------



## ReAVeR (Dec 2, 2009)

that jar looks pretty contaminated.... not even a splash of piss... got an elbow off 4 MYG kits bout 2 weeks ago...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> she is down for a ride to cali if i so desire. right now i only have a BA in laws and humanity with a cyber crime minor. but when i go to law school i will focus on criminal defense. For time being atleast i hear j vill needs public attorneys and fla is one the better paying states on public defenders. kats dad is actually a pub def in orlando right now thats what gave me the bright idea to go twenty five thousand in debt and counting all the while not being gainfully employed and law school has yet to come. This bull shit really isnt for everyone.


GA to Cali? You better have at least a half a gram of meth or a hotel halfway in between... or even one third or two thirds...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> she is down for a ride to cali if i so desire. right now i only have a BA in laws and humanity with a cyber crime minor. but when i go to law school i will focus on criminal defense. For time being atleast i hear j vill needs public attorneys and fla is one the better paying states on public defenders. kats dad is actually a pub def in orlando right now thats what gave me the bright idea to go twenty five thousand in debt and counting all the while not being gainfully employed and law school has yet to come. This bull shit really isnt for everyone.


Laws in humanity= equals fighting for civil liberties and such

Cyber crime= threats against personal identity, hacking, cyber hate crimes, and possible drug transactions via the web!

I find this very interesting. I too am taking criminal justice.... however its not my class, I am taking it for my chik (its an online course)! Fuck, I am really accelerating at it... have a 98.9 percentile! I love to know my rights thats a stone cold fact!

Anywho, if you plan on taking on such a load its wise to know your determined before stacking on those bucks in the institutions faces...

Driving to cali. won't reap no mushroom spores for you... so stay far away!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *Cyber crime*= .* I too am taking criminal justice.... however its not my class, I am taking it for my chik *!


Is it a cyber crime to misidentify yourself and get someone a college credit for a class they did not take?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Is it a cyber crime to misidentify yourself and get someone a college credit for a class they did not take?


Not a crime buddy.. i'm not assuming nobodies identity against their "will" or lack of acknowledgment of the fact that I'm assuming their identity online. If caught my chik is held accountable and worst case scenario... dropped from the class!

Roll out your tongue like the red carpet some more


----------



## s.w.flkid (Dec 3, 2009)

they dont look anything like the shrooms we pull out of the cow pastures after a afternoon rain in sw FL. do they have a purple ring underneath


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Not a crime buddy.. i'm not assuming nobodies identity against their "will" or lack of acknowledgment of the fact that I'm assuming their identity online. If caught my chik is held accountable and worst case scenario... dropped from the class!
> 
> Roll out your tongue like the red carpet some more


Or I could just use my tongue to absorb some LSD and then use it to form words inaudible above the music at the concert on Saturday! Then I could use my tongue to taste some meat, potatoes, pizza, and sugary foods, the four main food groups, by the way.


----------



## ReAVeR (Dec 3, 2009)

s.w.flkid said:


> they dont look anything like the shrooms we pull out of the cow pastures after a afternoon rain in sw FL. do they have a purple ring underneath


hah... my family is from homestead.... my pops used to tell me crazy ass stories about mush pickin' on full moons.... they used to gather fuckin mad.... throw them all in a barrel or trashcan... and step on those bitches till all the juice came out... then mixed it with orange juice and ran around farms tripping face cow tipping all night...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Or I could just use my tongue to absorb some LSD and then use it to form words inaudible above the music at the concert on Saturday! Then I could use my tongue to taste some meat, potatoes, pizza, and sugary foods, the four main food groups, by the way.*

Your taste buds would rise to unimaginable sensations... HOLY BREATH MINTS!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cow infested mushies will totally look different from ones growing in your home... it may be a different strain altogether!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

ReAVeR said:


> hah... my family is from homestead.... my pops used to tell me crazy ass stories about mush pickin' on full moons.... they used to gather fuckin mad.... throw them all in a barrel or trashcan... and step on those bitches till all the juice came out... then mixed it with orange juice and ran around farms tripping face cow tipping all night...


My dad never told me stories about his drug use. My mom had delusions about it. Said he tried speed a few times. [Never smoked a joint in his life, my dad...] I told her, you know, I told you I tried weed a few times, but I've smoked a pound of the shit... keep taking that position... But I remember when I was 14. I had a pipe made of aluminum foil, and my dad found it and the first thing he said when he was done kicking my ass. [he really did beat your ass until he was done, and then told you what it was about] He said, Is it crack or meth?

Well anyways, for some reason, my dad found his pleasure in uppers, I really enjoy downers and psychedelics. I guess he puts all drugs in the same class... He tried one, they're all the same...


----------



## ReAVeR (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for your parents drug history and emotions.... the point of my thread wasn't to share my dads personal shit... but to highlight on picking wild mush in south fla.....


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are the MYG kits at mushbox? I've heard their kits to well. 

I am glad you guys liked the post, and hopefully someone will learn something. 

I like the idea of more people out there understanding mycology. There is a lot of good that comes from understanding how fungi relates to soil and plants.

There are even fungi tabs available that will boost plant yields by up to 30% just by making better use of the nutrients already available to the plant. 

If you use coir to grow your herb plants, once the plants are done, and trimmed, the coir/root system can be washed "to remove the salts" and the entire mass can be chopped up and used to grow cubes.

THEY GROW ON POT STEMS!

It is so cool. You can grow them both in the same room "although trich bacteria in the soil WILL attack your mushroom substrate so be careful. Recycle your herb leaves, stems, coir, back into mushrooms. 

It's win win.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> Those are the MYG kits at mushbox? I've heard their kits to well.
> 
> I am glad you guys liked the post, and hopefully someone will learn something.
> 
> ...


I am dumbfounded by that very fact!

Keep it up mycology101


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

s.w.flkid said:


> they dont look anything like the shrooms we pull out of the cow pastures after a afternoon rain in sw FL. do they have a purple ring underneath


Are you asking about the ones in the pictures?

They bruise blue when touched or handled. 

Trust me on the ID here if you were asking about my pics. I have studied and worked as a mycologist for over fifteen years, and I am very aware of what the different species look like. 

I also love to smoke herb, and share information will cool folks so if you have any other questions feel free to ask away!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 3, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> Are you asking about the ones in the pictures?
> 
> They bruise blue when touched or handled.
> 
> ...


Though shrooms aren't my bag, I'm so glad to see someone experienced on our humble hallucinatory substances sub-forum. I'm throwing you a +rep, as I hope everyone else does.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Though shrooms aren't my bag, I'm so glad to see someone experienced on our humble hallucinatory substances sub-forum. I'm throwing you a +rep, as I hope everyone else does.


Right their with you spidey 

We have a specialist on board!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Though shrooms aren't my bag, I'm so glad to see someone experienced on our humble hallucinatory substances sub-forum. I'm throwing you a +rep, as I hope everyone else does.



Thanks guys!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oyster mushrooms are fun and easy to grow. They provide a wonderful source of vitamins and nutrients to keep you healthy during cold and flu season. They can be planted in and among plants, flowers and vegetables to get even more nutritious food from your garden soil every season. With all the concern over industrial food production causing many new food born illnesses and viral mutations I.E. Avian Bird flu, Swine flu H1N1. These and many other health problems are a direct result of the terrible conditions these animals and produce are subjected to within their short, miserable lives. You can make a difference in the world just by choosing to grow some of your own food for you and your family. This can progress into soil filtration, erosion prevention, watershed protection, better nutrition, all with the use of beautiful oyster mushrooms! Here are some steps to get you started down the path to becoming a mushroom healing center.

The first step is to get hold of some fully colonized grain spawn of the type of mushroom desired. For the sake of time I won't get into the specifics of making sterile grain spawn, as it has been covered countless times across the internet. For a much easier method, and to skip a lot of costly sterilizing, I HIGHLY recommend just buying the spawn from a trusted source. 

This is what my spawn looked like the last time I ordered some. 







You can also buy your own culture syringe and either make or buy your jars in bulk. Either way, you will need some good, reliable oyster spawn.

Once you have a nice load of spawn ready to go, you will need a large amount of finely chopped wheat straw. I recommend wheat straw if it is as easy to find in your area as ours, but rice straw, and a number of other materials will also work. If you are having trouble finding wheat straw in your area let me know where you are at by responding to this post, and I will gladly find you a suitable substitute that is commonly found in your area. 

Anyways, assuming you are using wheat straw, the straw must be chopped into small, roughly one inch pieces or smaller in order to colonize fully later on. 







This is easily done using a weed eater inside of a garbage can. Wood chippers/shredders can also be used, but are a little more costly initially. If you can find it, I recommend a high quality weed eater replacement line, as the straw can give the standard line a good beating, and waste quite a bit of time in replacement time. 

The brand I use is actually made from Kevlar, and simply does not break. Works great. Just load the can about 1/4 full of straw, place the weed eater head in the can, and a towel, sheet etc, over the top of the can to prevent straw dust from flying everywhere while chopping. A few minutes after whirling the weed eater around in there, check your straw for the right length, and repeat until you have enough straw for one full batch of mushroom logs.

Now that your straw is ready to go, you will need a large metal food grade storage container, or a large stock pot, depending on the size operation you are hoping to achieve. 







I have fitted mine with a metal hose nozzle so that the straw water can be collected after cooking, and used in the garden. A five gallon buck it just placed under the nozzle, and opened to drain into the bucket. 

Set your barrel up on cinder blocks, and place a turkey fryer burner under the barrel. 

Line the barrel with a sheet large enough to hold all of your straw. If you are doing this on a smaller scale with a stock pot, a pillow case will fit perfectly. 







Once the straw is in fill the barrel with water, giving the straw time to soak it up before considering the barrel full. Place a meat thermometer in the top center of the straw so you can get a good idea of how hot the coolest part of the straw it. 

Once everything is in place, heat the water up to 165 according to the thermometer at a medium flame, so that the bottom of the barrel doesn't go over 180 degrees and damage the straw.

Be sure to cover the barrel to keep the heat trapped inside. We even insulate ours, to ensure a faster heating time, and less use of propane. 

Once your straw is heated between 160-180 for about an hour and a half, you will want to drain your barrel, and let the straw drip until no more visible water is dripping from the sheet. In other words the straw should be allowed to drain for about a day, so that if you squeeze a handful of it as hard as you can, only a drop or two of water should come out of the handful.

After draining well, and cooling, the straw is now ready to be inoculated with our oyster mushroom spawn from *www.spores101.com*.

Just lay it out on a flat surface that is up off the ground such as a large table.







Once it is spread out, and you are sure the center is cool to the touch, just evenly distribute the grain spawn on the top of the straw. 







Be sure not to mix it up too much or all the grain will fall to the bottom of the straw pile, 





making it harder to get spawn in every handful of straw as the bags are packed. 







Using clear polytube bags found at most shipping supply stores, and a heat sealer, one end of the tube is sealed and then stuffed full of straw/spawn mixture keeping the mixture as even as possible.







Once the tube is filled the other side is heat sealed shut, and then a small hole, roughly every three inches or so along the side of the log is poked through the plastic. 





This keeps the tube from becoming anaerobic, and killing the mycelium. This is also why it is a good idea to incubate them in a clean, but warm, humid area. 






Any questions so far? Feel free to ask away! I will continue to update with pics as the logs develop, and fruit! Hope you learned something.


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

So here are some fruited updated pics for your viewing pleasure. Feast your eyes on this!


----------



## ReAVeR (Dec 3, 2009)

nice post.....you should post this on shroomtalk if you haven't already..... nice homemade bags....


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is also up at shroomtalk. Thanks!

Shroomtalk is my favorite forum when it comes to talking shrooms. They actually just did a huge software upgrade and the place is looking sweet.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

Howdy, very interesting post. So when I dry my wild shrooms they left a spore print. Can I use that for a colony? hmmm sure would beat wandering around the pastures.


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Howdy, very interesting post. So when I dry my wild shrooms they left a spore print. Can I use that for a colony? hmmm sure would beat wandering around the pastures.



You could, but it would be tricky. 

There are about 1 million mold and bacterial spores per cubic foot of air that we breath. Breeding mushrooms has to be done in a sterile environment "the jar" so that the food for the mushroom isn't attacked by mold before the mycelium has a chance to take it over.

If you put some spores on a agar plate and let them germinate, you can sometimes isolate the mycelium from the other mold and bacteria that will most likely germinate too. Then you transfer to another clean agar plate, and continue until you have a clean culture to work with. This has to be done under a flowhood, or in a simple glove box, which is just a box that you can see through with two holes cut in the side to put your hands into once they have been sterilized.

This stops any drafts from moving contam particles into your work.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 3, 2009)

so that's the best way to get a clean spore print from a wild shroom?


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (Dec 3, 2009)

never had any what is it really like?


----------



## tebor (Dec 3, 2009)

tricombingthesehairs said:


> never had any what is it really like?


http://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_Mushrooms.shtml

100's of experience reports on the link above.


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Tebor. That would have been a tough one to explain. 

They are very fun, but you have to respect the power of tripping. That is all I can say about eating mushrooms.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 3, 2009)

great post mycolagy101


----------



## 4yrs&Rollin (Dec 3, 2009)

shrooms=greatness
enough said


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 3, 2009)

great thread mane....


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 3, 2009)

myco, say i buy 6 of these jars

http://mushbox.com/substrate-jars.html#order


what i would do is innoc them with a strain of my choice, then put them in a dark area untill they colonize? (have to keep them warm? room temp ok?)
once they are colonized, and i want to take the cakes out, what exactly do i put them on, and in? (put them in a container with verm covering a couple inches of the bottom and keep the humidity up?)

edit: from what i understand is i get those jars, let them colonize, put the cakes in a rubbermaid with a bunch of drilled holes in it to air exchange, spray it to keep humidity up, and let them grow...? do i need to expose them to light?


----------



## acepowerz (Dec 3, 2009)

I Have a friend who raises Cows and Bulls on his land some old black guy anyhow he lets me pick for free. I had shroomz for about 4 years straight but to quote Popi however you spell it. Ive had all I can standz and I cant standz NO MORE!!!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 3, 2009)

You can put your cakes in a tub with "perlite" not verm, in the bottom about a half inch. This should be kept misted, but not totally saturated with water.

Then you will want to mist and fan them two to three times a day. You can also do the fish tank stone thing along with the perlite to up the humidity.

Perlite doesnt absorb water like the verm. It simply increases the surface area in which to evaporate from by hundreds of times because of the surface area of all those little balls. Pretty cool huh?

I don't like cakes because you have to keep humidity at 100% instead of only 80% for the cased grain. They both work great though, and if you dont want to mess around waiting for the first harvest the BRF jars are pretty pimp.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 3, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> You can put your cakes in a tub with "perlite" not verm, in the bottom about a half inch. This should be kept misted, but not totally saturated with water.
> 
> Then you will want to mist and fan them two to three times a day. You can also do the fish tank stone thing along with the perlite to up the humidity.
> 
> ...


alright couple more questions lol

do the shrooms need any light during any stage? 
i was looking on mushbox and i didnt see any BRF jars, am i missing something or can i get those from a different site?
as far as a tub, does a clear rubbermaid with holes drilled into it work as a FC?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 4, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> So here are some fruited updated pics for your viewing pleasure. Feast your eyes on this!


ANC move over... we have a new god


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 4, 2009)

oooops, I forgot: demi-god!


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> alright couple more questions lol
> 
> do the shrooms need any light during any stage?
> i was looking on mushbox and i didnt see any BRF jars, am i missing something or can i get those from a different site?
> as far as a tub, does a clear rubbermaid with holes drilled into it work as a FC?


Shroom don't really "need" light during any stage. During fruiting it can help to initiate pinning a little faster in certain strains, and it also tells the mushrooms which direction to grow.

This can be helpful because if they all grow straight up towards the light source, they won't be bumping into each other during formation which can cause aborts. This means that if a mushroom pin is touched by another pin, sometimes they just stop growing. Misting too heavily and to harshly can cause this to happen also, so remember just to give it a couple misting squirts from high above the mushrooms when they begin to form.

BRF jars are the jars you had posted a link to.

They either come in grain, or verm/brown rice flower. The grain jars are infected and then used to spread the mycelium to other food sources like manure, straw, coffee grounds, and or coir. The plastic, half pint jars have the food source already in them, so you just colonize and fruit. The different in the two methods comes down to the fact that BRF jars need 100% humidity to fruit, and grain spawned to a bulk substrate needs only 80% because it has more surface area for evaporation. 

I rubbermaid tub with holes cut in it works just fine. Remember to stuff the holes with polyfill pillow stuffing. This will trap and hold contam particles before they can touch your grow. "mostly" It isn't fool proof but it doesn help filter contams. 

Don't feel bad asking questions. That is why I am here. =)


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 4, 2009)

Where can i get the pillow stuffing? Do you just stick as much as you can in the holes?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can get it at any fabric store. "Great place to meet hot chicks by the way. They always want to know wtf you are doing in there though so have a story ready. "

Anyways, yes you just stuff it as full as you can from the outside. Works just fine and it's easy.


----------



## User Name420 (Dec 4, 2009)

here's the only ones I've ever grown. boy were they worth it!







If I remember correctly they were Ban Hua Thanon.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 5, 2009)

fucking love shrooms! best drug out there, for sure


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice work on the cakes man.

Once you get rolling you can harvest ounces and ounces a day. Plus it's fun!


----------



## four2zerOallday (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey 101, Just curious what your take on Penis Envy is? Have a tub of those here. Waitiing on some Indians. Any experience with the strain?


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 6, 2009)

How do you know when they are ready to pick? I have never grown before, I don't know when the right time is to pick them. Thanks..


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 6, 2009)

best time to pick them is when the veil is about to rip. if you dont pick them soon after the veils breaking, your caps will be purple and black with spores, but you can wipe that off if you want. 

pick before they fall over and start to rot


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys, question. The effects shrooms have, does it vary depending on region? I was told this, and the last 3 times I've done shrooms (all looked the same), I didn't experience actual hallucinations. I just had extreme body highs..I want some intense hallucinations. Lol


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 7, 2009)

Another question...how long do the spores last in a syringe after receiving spores through mail? do they have a exp. date? I don't want to use the whole syringe at one time. Thanks


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 7, 2009)

ltz40055 said:


> Another question...how long do the spores last in a syringe after receiving spores through mail? do they have a exp. date? I don't want to use the whole syringe at one time. Thanks


The problem with PE is that it is hard to know where the strain came from. The original strain was supposedly developed by McKenna for intense visuals. People claim that true PE strain is very visually intense. I have never tried it so I can't give my true opinion. 

Pick as soon as the veils starts to tear as stated already, but if it is a strain like PE or Malabar that doesn't normally tear just pick them as soon as they look mature. Don't wait till droppage happens or you will have a mess.

Spores will last for six months to several years if they aren't exposed to extreme heat, or extreme cold. Sticking it in the fridge will keep it nice and regulated.


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 7, 2009)

Any other questions?


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 7, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> Any other questions?


Mycology, as far as the makeup of shrooms, what is bad about doing them say..... once a week. not something i do just curious as to what shrooms are over-loading and why it wouldnt be a good idea to do that


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Side effects from weekly use would be more mental than anything. And that depends on you, and how well you handle the effects.

No drug is healthy if used too often, and I can imagine that there are some negetive effects from taking mushrooms too often for too long, but to date none has been found.

One thing about psychedelics is that your body will normally tell you when it's had enough. You just won't want to take them anymore. Also eating too often can cause a high tolerence to LSD and or mushrooms. This will require you to ingest larger amounts which can be more harmful to the body's digestive system.

The sad thing is that even though there are no real major negative health effects, and they aren't addictive and yet they are illegal because the claim is that they cause people to act in a unpredictable mannor. As if alcohol didn't cause the same thing to happen but worse.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 8, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> The sad thing is that even though there are no real major negative health effects, and they aren't addictive and yet they are illegal because the claim is that they cause people to act in a unpredictable mannor. As if alcohol didn't cause the same thing to happen but worse.


Oh believe me, i've been in plenty of heated debates about these kinds of things with pot and a couple other things, i can't stand how the governement operates


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 8, 2009)

what is the best way to dry out your mushrooms and roughly how long does it take? or do they even have to be dry? can you just pick, eat and enjoy? sorry about all the questions, new to the whole shroom thing...


----------



## Doctor.Dank (Dec 8, 2009)

mycology101 what do you think about the pf tek? Have you ever tried it? This method seems easier than the one you described and it can be done without a Pressure cooker (which I don't have). 


http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11585613/page/2


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 8, 2009)

ltz40055 said:


> what is the best way to dry out your mushrooms and roughly how long does it take? or do they even have to be dry? can you just pick, eat and enjoy? sorry about all the questions, new to the whole shroom thing...



Read that thread above. It explains the best way to dry. If you want to keep them around you have to dry them or they will rot. You can eat them fresh, but be careful because they are more potent per gram this way, and they can be harder on your stomach.


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Doctor.Dank said:


> mycology101 what do you think about the pf tek? Have you ever tried it? This method seems easier than the one you described and it can be done without a Pressure cooker (which I don't have).
> 
> 
> http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11585613/page/2



The PF tek works great, but you will have more contamination issues. It is a great way to get started, but if you are looking for efficiency at some point, then the cased verm is the best.

By all means try the PF tek. It does save from needing a pressure cooker, but you will find after tossing out several jars that a PC is worth the money if you have it.


----------



## lickapop (Dec 8, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> Below is the easiest method of growing shrooms I have found to date.



Good shit man, you dun great


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 9, 2009)

lickapop said:


> Good shit man, you dun great



Thanks man. I am glad you liked the post.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

my cakes are not fruiting...So im gonna extract them today or tommorow and drink it on saturday.

3 cakes, took a section off to see if it bruises blue, it did.

Going to do the following ;

Crumble and tear them up, put them into a bottle with cranberry juice ( acidic ph ) put a few vitamin c pills in there ( crumbled ) and a marble or something to agitate it more, shake it, leave it for 30 minutes. Shake it, leave it for 30 minutes. 

Pour it through a t-shirt, collect the liquid....Drink it....Trip...Im sure it will work dont know how potent it will be, from reading on the net it might be a fucking potent liquid or just mildy potent and some weed will top it off...Only time will tell....


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2009)

You are just impatient man.... just leave em, see if you can induce a little drying on the outside for a short while then bump up the TH and increase oxygen access... I find people just put out jars too fast for fruiting.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

ANC said:


> You are just impatient man.... just leave em, see if you can induce a little drying on the outside for a short while then bump up the TH and increase oxygen access... I find people just put out jars too fast for fruiting.


I think the actual spores are rubbish, they have been about for 3 weeks or so???? the dunked one is even bad...they are also getting a lttle bit of mold aroundd the edges or somethign ( defintely not bruising its weird ) something fucked up...Colinizaiton was disgustingly slow....So maybe fruiting was fucked up aswell...I really dont know, im bummed down but i wanna trip so a tea will work instead of throwing the cakes away...


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2009)

lol, yeah I had some ones that realy took much longer than the month it should. Especialy when its cold and I don;t use the incubator.
I suppose you'll be fine on the cakes... do find it strange that they don't bruise....


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

ANC said:


> lol, yeah I had some ones that realy took much longer than the month it should. Especialy when its cold and I don;t use the incubator.
> I suppose you'll be fine on the cakes... do find it strange that they don't bruise....


They do bruise  thats why im gonna trip off them, they just havent pinned or anything and there seemed to be osme fucking mold so ive chopped it off and im gonna do the cranberry juice thing on friday


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah ok, if its starting to mold its not going anywhere... 

Let us know how it panned out.... I'm a bit of a fussy eater so its something I could only fantasize about.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

ANC said:


> Yeah ok, if its starting to mold its not going anywhere...
> 
> Let us know how it panned out.... I'm a bit of a fussy eater so its something I could only fantasize about.


Haha im not eating the cakes, but drinking a liquid made...
And yeah no shit you...i remember one of your posts about lobster...mutton...tongue....acquired tastes...but brilliant food


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've made tea out of the cakes before and it worked pretty well. Didnt last long, but it hits you fast and hard.


----------



## growwwww (Dec 9, 2009)

mycology101 said:


> I've made tea out of the cakes before and it worked pretty well. Didnt last long, but it hits you fast and hard.


Did you do a acidic based extraciton ( lkike the one im gonna do ) or with boiling in water???


----------



## skateguy1234 (Dec 12, 2009)

How many jars in total did you use to fill both of those garbage bags in the blue rubbermaid tub in your picture?


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 13, 2009)

can i use a verm and coco core mix ? and if so do i need to bake the coco core along with the verm?


----------



## mycology101 (Dec 14, 2009)

ltz40055 said:


> can i use a verm and coco core mix ? and if so do i need to bake the coco core along with the verm?



I soaked the cakes in cranberry juice to extract.


You will need to bake the coir as well.

170 degrees for and hour and a half works just fine.


----------



## secondhand (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you using verm+coir for your casing? or are you using it for your substrate.

either way when your pasteurizing it make sure the internal temp is 140f-160f for 1 whole hour.


----------



## Smuggler (Dec 18, 2009)

First off, thanks for this post, it&#8217;s clear and well written! I always wanted to know more about these guys and I&#8217;m glad I found this site. 

In your OP you said the starting dosage was 1/3 of 1/8, did you mean 1/3 to 1/8th of a gram or something else?

Would you consider preparing the grain and vermiculite so that it&#8217;s ready to go, (sterile and uninfected) and selling it to us in a &#8221;tub ready&#8221; kit? I can buy spores and do the rest. Paypal is easy. Thanks


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 18, 2009)

1/3-1/8 oz not gram


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 18, 2009)

do you think something like this will work for my bulk grow 
im using a sunbeam ultrasonic visible mist humidifier for misting the tanks 
i sill need to cut the hols for the pollyfill to alow air to get in .with it on the RH is at 90% on and its sill climbing.
here are some pics


----------



## secondhand (Dec 19, 2009)

With a coolmist running 24/7 it is usually overkill for a fruiting chamber in terms of humidity. 

I suggests to have it on a timer set for 1-4 mins on and 5-10 mins off. Keep in mind that this will depend on your ambient temps, and space of your boxes. 

the humidifier is only for humidity, not for fresh air exchange. Your polyfill holes will have to match the water evap rate of your setup. 

too small of a hole will cause moisture buildup and subsequently cause your mushroom pins to abort and stop growing. 

too big of a hole and there will be no humidity. you will need play around with your hole size. your evaporation rate will have to match your humidity rate. 

2 key things are fresh air exchange and 95% relative humidity. without these 2 things constantly mushrooms will not fruit. 

I suggest buying a analog hygrometer at any smoke shop or cigar shop. And calibrate them by covering them with a damp towel. after 1 hr, turn the dials to 100%. Analog hygrometers are only accurate within +or- 20% of what you calibrate them at. 

digital hygrometers are notoriously inaccurate and cannot operate all all ranges. 

Calibrate your chambers to have 95% RH and drill more holes as needed. Remember to wait 1 hr between measurings to get a accurate reading. 

Theres some really good info on shroomery on fruiting chambers. search keywords terrarium, fruiting chamber, martha, shotgun FC. Find ones to suit your needs, those guys there will set you straight. 

for the visual learner, theres good videos on http://www.mushroomvideos.com/ to get you started.


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 19, 2009)

does anyone have any insight on the use of BRF (brown rice flour) and verm mix? i had read to use 2 parts verm, 1 part BRF and 1 part water. Any info would be helpful. thanks


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 19, 2009)

2 parts MOIST verm to 1 part brf
mix water into verm until water barely begins to collect when you push back the verm..add water slowly as to not over do it


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2009)

The particles from that cool mist is slightly on the large size... I have seen a way of diy rigging some bottles in series to trap those large particles out of the air... You realy do not want to see a mist in your FC... the caps go all soggy if you overdo it... In the meantime, just use it for short bursts... its still better than hand misting.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2009)

Just makeing a seperate post to keep the concepts seperate...

You don't need jars for PF tek. Some fat glasses will do. close the opening with tinfoil and bind the foil to the glass by slipping one or two rubber bands around it.

On top you make 4 small holes and cover it with micropore plaster from the pharmacy - this is for gas exchange.


----------



## dukeraoul420 (Dec 20, 2009)

hey myc, nice post. great tek. i am using this for the first time and have a couple questions. When you make the lids with the tyvek how well do you seal the tyvek on and how many holes do you need at the top?. I'm assuming the smaller holes around the injection site is just for breathing. And after i inject should i place the alum foil back on the tops? Should i shake the jars at all during the first few days or wait? also where is the best place to keep the growing bin? in a closet? any suggestions? thanks


----------



## dukeraoul420 (Dec 20, 2009)

what is the best way to sterilize the bin before you put the trash bags in? And do i mix the 1 part rye seeds to 4 parts verm before i bake it or after?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 20, 2009)

dukeraoul420 said:


> what is the best way to sterilize the bin before you put the trash bags in? And do i mix the 1 part rye seeds to 4 parts verm before i bake it or after?


 
lysol or rubbing alcohal


----------



## dukeraoul420 (Dec 22, 2009)

?????????????????????????????


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 22, 2009)

i think he means to spray your tubs with lysol or to rub them down with rubbing alcohol. I am a newbie at this but you mix your material together then bake. after it has cooled, then you inject your spores into the mixture. set it aside and wait. Anyone please feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## HardcoreInc (Dec 23, 2009)

what was your yield of that batch that you see in the last pic???
thanks man


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 24, 2009)

This thread should be... more like... who's doesn't like shrooms??


----------



## JustaFarmer (Dec 26, 2009)

great forum guys, lots of really good useful information. I have had several experiences on shrooms, and my first couple times in highschool when i were younger were great. Then i got some shrooms like i have never seen before, the stems were blue and huge, the caps were small and still closed and had golden flakes, i only ate like half an eighth and i has completely mindfucked for hours....Theres a balance that needs to be obtained, a balance between a great body buzz, and a visual high, and a creberal trip. Does anyone know of a strain that offers all the body buzz, great visuals, but the whole "mindfuck" experience isnt there. Since then i have come to respect the shrooms, they really are sacred, but what is a good strain that offers exceptional visuals only with less of the real intense tripping action? if such a strain even exists?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 26, 2009)

JustaFarmer said:


> great forum guys, lots of really good useful information. I have had several experiences on shrooms, and my first couple times in highschool when i were younger were great. Then i got some shrooms like i have never seen before, the stems were blue and huge, the caps were small and still closed and had golden flakes, i only ate like half an eighth and i has completely mindfucked for hours....Theres a balance that needs to be obtained, a balance between a great body buzz, and a visual high, and a creberal trip. Does anyone know of a strain that offers all the body buzz, great visuals, but the whole "mindfuck" experience isnt there. Since then i have come to respect the shrooms, they really are sacred, but what is a good strain that offers exceptional visuals only with less of the real intense tripping action? if such a strain even exists?


Why are people so fucking interested in visuals??? They are 1%, at best, of the psychedelic experience... Of course, they are fun and funny, but seriously... there's more to it than visuals. Of course, if you're trying to eat some psychedelics, just for the visuals, without a trip, I don't know where the reason to eat psychedelics comes from.

But mescaline, from my one crappy as hell experience, gets you really high, you aren't exactly tripping, but there're some great visuals.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 27, 2009)

JustaFarmer said:


> great forum guys, lots of really good useful information. I have had several experiences on shrooms, and my first couple times in highschool when i were younger were great. Then i got some shrooms like i have never seen before, the stems were blue and huge, the caps were small and still closed and had golden flakes, i only ate like half an eighth and i has completely mindfucked for hours....Theres a balance that needs to be obtained, a balance between a great body buzz, and a visual high, and a creberal trip. Does anyone know of a strain that offers all the body buzz, great visuals, but the whole "mindfuck" experience isnt there. Since then i have come to respect the shrooms, they really are sacred, but what is a good strain that offers exceptional visuals only with less of the real intense tripping action? if such a strain even exists?


try some simple sensory deprivation techniques
not eating and sleeping will have you seeing and hearing all sorts of shit


----------



## mycology101 (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree. Meditation and deprivation can do more for the mind than any substance you can ingest. They are all fun, but remember to always use plant and fungi chemistry in moderation. It is not our own experience, but that of one shared with the mushroom or plant itself. They are just wonderful glimpses at the true inner workings of the cosmos. A small taste for the skeptic mind. Nothing can compare to meditation and inner self exploration using nothing but your mind.


----------



## mycology101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad you guys liked the post.


----------



## LiquidLumen (Jan 11, 2010)

mycology101 said:


> Once you use a bit of spore solution "1cc per jar" for the first few jars to get started, you can just use colonized grain from one jar to infect many, many other jars. "More on this later"



So are you saying that once you get the initial set of spores, you can basically continue to regrow using colonized grain, and not have to mess with ordering spores any more? I'm not sure if that's what your saying, but if it is could you please give more detail on this. Thanks.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2010)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Why are people so fucking interested in visuals??? .


Fucking A, Peter.

The best halucinations are mental...! 
If you want to see crazy shit, smoke salvia or DMT...


----------



## BongHits4Satan (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, so here's my question:
The only time I tripped shrooms, I had drank a 40 of OE, smoked ALOT of weed than ate the gram of shrooms in a sandwich.
I didnt see things as much as my though process was completely fucked and things became far more significant then when I was sober.
Did I get fucked?


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2010)

Not neccesarily, I've had many significant, trips without visuals, in fact my most significant mushroom trip was one such a beast, instead it would make scenes of my life flash through my head useing just my memory banks...to make its point... so it is not a halucination as such. I find fresh or even better, undried freshly picked shrooms to be most visual.


----------



## slabhead (Jan 12, 2010)

I've never had any visuals with less than 3 grams of dried. I usually like to go 7 to 10 grams of dried for a sure enough separate reality. But you better work your way up to that level or it might be more intense than you wanted (not dangerous but very visual and thought provoking). My last trip I was falling off the couch because it kept standing on end and spinning in the room like a slow motion spinning top. Lots of mental flashes of things on my mind. "Did I water my plants, did I feed the dogs, why is that tree moving and breathing?"


----------



## mycology101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Liberty caps and Cubes are the most visual strains IMO.

Cyanesence, and Pan Subs are not very visual at all, but give you great body and mind highs. 

It helps to know what species the mushrooms are that you are going to eat in order to predict how intense the visuals will be. 

Libs are very visual, and so are penis envy cubensis.


----------



## mycology101 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes liquid that is what Im saying.

Once you get your spores you can either just keep using colonized grain to infect other grain, or you can make what is called a "liquid culture" which is live tissue growing suspended in liquid nutrient "honey or karo syrup or potato water"

This tissue can then be sucked up in to a sterile syringe "you can even re-use your spore syringe once it's empty for this" then the tissue is squirted in to other jars to colonize them.

Grain to grain works the best but it requires the use of a glovebox or flowhood. 

Any other questions? 

Spores101 is having some huge sales and promo offers right now if anyone needs some spores. Check them out first. They are always fast on shipping, and will replace your order if anything isn't right.


----------



## widow87 (Jan 12, 2010)

there is alot of information packed in this thread and ive been wanting to do this for a long time i think i might just try now that i have read this thread but anyways thanks for the info im sure it helped alot of people i know its gonna help me in the near future..widow87


----------



## shroomer7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have shroomed to many times to count and one thing is for sure i hate my dealers runnin out on me an me havin to wait hella long b4 they recop an i was wondering if u have any tips on how i would seriously start growin shrooms (prefably cubinses) i live in california and i have no experince groing them


----------



## manderz93 (Jan 14, 2010)

same question here where can i obtain spores from?


----------



## mycology101 (Jan 14, 2010)

www.spores101.com is by far the best company.

Spore works

and Ralphster.com also are trust worthy sites in my experience, but none of them have as fast of shipping, and rock solid customer service. If you have a problem or something you can just talk to someone at spores101.com 

Most of the other sites no one answers the phone or will help if you have a shipping problem.

If you are from Cali, you have to find some where out of state to have them shipped to and then have that person send them to you. It is the only way because the spore sites wont ship to cali, GA or ID. Just how it is.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey man, I got a lot of questions, heh 

I really want to get this going though, as soon as my questions below are answered Ill order my spores.





mycology101 said:


> Before fixing the lids, poke one hole the size of a pencil in the center of each lid and a couple smaller holes around that one.
> 
> then cut a circle of tyvek the same size as the lid. Place a couple drops of silicone on the top of the lid disk with holes in it, and fix the tyvek circle on top of that.
> 
> In the center of the tyvek, where the large hole is in the metal jar lid disc, place a large glob of silicone. This will act as a self healing port to later inject with a spore syringe.


This part somewhat confuses me


So you pop a hole in the metal disc part of lid, then cut a circle of that tyvek and place this tyvek on top of the metal lid, then add sillicone ontop of the tyvek?

Where do I get the tyvek, and canning jars that size? I could only find some small jars at the Target, and they have shoulders



In the pics where you have the garbage bag with 1/4 grain 3/4 vermiculite, are you using plastic instead of a lid? What's an easy way to seal the top? And are there different pictures used in the tutorial, because it seems like there are two garbage bags in the bin, and then there is one large one?

Also, when pressure cooking the vermiculite, the foil and silicon protects the grain? I've never used a pressure cooker, does it cook through the jar? :\

Thanks in advance for the answers, I want to get a bin going ASAP

How big are the holes that are stuffed with that pillow stuffing?

You dont put vermiculite ontop of your substrate like they do with PF tek?

Also: How many quart jars a bin?



edit: Last question: How many jars can be inoculated with a 10ml syringe?


----------



## drugreference (Jan 14, 2010)

This the stuff?


----------



## God's Balls (Jan 14, 2010)

Had to chime in: The last time I ate 'shrooms was last April, with my two brothers-in-law. Everyone in town for a family wedding, we got chased from the house for a bridal shower. So we go out drinking, then someone whips out fungus... Real mature, we end up at a park.

Keep in mind we're all at least 30 years old. A dispute between the other two erupts, over who gets to hold the fuckin' things. One, who's sort of the family Cholo, hauls off and socks the other, a corporate sales-type. One sprints into the fog, another bleeds. Did I mention we were frying?

I handed over my stocking cap for a towel and we walked back. The women began calling, right on time. I said, "Look at it this way. You're 35 years old. This is the last time you'll ever walk home from the park with a bloody nose. Enjoy it."


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 15, 2010)

"edit: Last question: How many jars can be inoculated with a 10mil syringe? "

10 i use 1 mil per jar 
go to wal-mart to get jars 
if you dont have a pc you can use 2 cups vermiculite 1 cup brown rice flour and 1 cup water . first add verm to bowl then the water mix till it is holding all the water 
then add you brown rice flour mix till it looks nice fluffy add to jars then you just give them a stem bath in a pot of water for 90 min. as far as the tops go you can use micro spore tape to cover them .just drill 4 holes in the lid then cover with the tape and then place your al-foil on top of the jars and cook.
here is a good link http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek
not trying to step on any feet it just seem easy to me and i feel it is easier for the noobs to .


----------



## Enigma (Jan 15, 2010)

Subscribed!!!



E


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 15, 2010)

By the way if you can not find the brown rice flour you can make it yourself by using brown rice and grinding it up in a coffee grinder until it is powder. I use a fine sifter to remove the rice that didn't get ground up enough and redo it in the grinder. 1 bag of rice will make @ 4 cups of ground flour. Cheap to buy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 15, 2010)

ltz40055 said:


> "edit: Last question: How many jars can be inoculated with a 10mil syringe? "
> 
> 10 i use 1 mil per jar
> go to wal-mart to get jars
> ...


Yeah I've already watched all 4 parts, but I really dig mycology101's method, he said with the brown rice flour more jars are contaminated and I dont mind spending extra time/ money in the beginning to get the best results possible (to an extent)


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2010)

all that tyvek is overkill, simple micropore plaster from the pharmacy will do....


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2010)

ANC said:


> all that tyvek is overkill, simple micropore plaster from the pharmacy will do....


Two thumbs up!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2010)

ANC said:


> all that tyvek is overkill, simple micropore plaster from the pharmacy will do....



Can you tell me how to construct the lid? mycology101 is MIA 

I actually thought 4 holes around the edges would be better for a culture to grow, it seems like it would be faster... What do you think?


And should I use a barrier of dry vermiculite like they did with the PF tek? mycology101 didnt mention that but I think it sounds quite logical


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Can you tell me how to construct the lid? mycology101 is MIA
> 
> I actually thought 4 holes around the edges would be better for a culture to grow, it seems like it would be faster... What do you think?
> 
> ...


If you follow the four videos you will be able to do this, easily.


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 16, 2010)

the vids i posted will explain this quite nicely


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> If you follow the four videos you will be able to do this, easily.





ltz40055 said:


> the vids i posted will explain this quite nicely



Yeah, I did watch the videos...


mycologys tek doesnt use a layer of dry vermiculite, pf tek does. So I ask my question again, should I add a dry layer of vermiculite.

I suppose I will use the pf tek tops, because mycologys lids are too complicated it seems.


And I'm trying to do a bulk method, which is why I want to do a bin instead of cakes in a fruiting chaimber


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2010)

Its simple man, the holes aren;t magic, just drill/punch a hole in the cap, and stick the plaster over it.... certainly is a shitload easier than useing tyvek.
Put a small layer of verm in the bottom of jar to absorb myc piss and condensation, and one on top to form a barrier for dust and contams...


----------



## estesj (Jan 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Cow infested mushies will totally look different from ones growing in your home... it may be a different strain altogether!


I'm from Jax FL. and the shrooms we get from our cow shit are called common large psilocybe and will make you loose your mind!


----------



## i smoke all day long (Jan 19, 2010)

great info man but i have a few questions: where do you put the air stones and what is going to turn completely white??


----------



## estesj (Jan 19, 2010)

I also have 2 questions because I have never done this before and plan on growing shrooms. Great thread by the way + rep. From what I gather 1 10 ml syringe will make 10 jars with 1 ml in each jar. Will those 10 jars be enough to mix with a large rubbermade tub with 3 to 4 inches of vermiculite and fill it with shrooms? Also I hear about 1st 2nd and 3rd flushes. What is a flush? Does that mean that when you pick your mushrooms that more will grow back 2 or 3 times on there own or do I have to do something to induce that? Sorry for the noob questions but I would greatly appreciate the info!


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not going to answer all of your questions, as I generaly don't do BRF cakes.. especialy for bulk, but 4 to 5 500ml jars is enbough for an average size kitty litter tray. Some strains, especialy when grown as a clone instead of from spores will "flush" haveing all the fruits at roughly the same time, repating the flushing about weekly.


----------



## estesj (Jan 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> I'm not going to answer all of your questions, as I generaly don't do BRF cakes.. especialy for bulk, but 4 to 5 500ml jars is enbough for an average size kitty litter tray. Some strains, especialy when grown as a clone instead of from spores will "flush" haveing all the fruits at roughly the same time, repating the flushing about weekly.


so are saying they automaticly grow back about a week later 1 to 2 more times after the first harvest?


----------



## tical916 (Jan 19, 2010)

estesj said:


> so are saying they automaticly grow back about a week later 1 to 2 more times after the first harvest?


They can. Hopefully you get them to yield the same amount each time, mostly you get less and less. It's really practice makes perfect and learning the little tricks of the trade.


----------



## nutfoot (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey this looks all good and I definetly want to test it out in the next couple weeks, one question. Where you are mixing something in the garbage bag, what all is in there? the 1/4 grain, 3/4 vermiculite from the jars is just all mixed up there? then do you just put the garbage bag in the tub, let it sit for a while, then cut the top off? And the mush will grow from that mixture in the tubs?

Also you mentioned inoculating other jars using the innoculated grain from one jar, can you explain more on that? 

thanks alot bro


----------



## dukeraoul420 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nutfoot. If you're gonna do it, I suggest you get a pressure cooker. It'll pay off.

You are right with the grain and verm mixture. get you verm in the trash bag and then put your culture in and mix, just make sure you keep everything sterile. use gloves and disinfect everything.

I would like to know some more info on innoculating with cultured grain too.

What is the best way to pick the shrooms during harvest to allow for good future flushes and the best yield????


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 26, 2010)

All i have done is the BRf and yes I am new to this as well, but out of 40 jars, not one contam and all but a hand full are fully colonized. At the monent I have 8 cakes going in my fruiting chamber. A flush (from what i understand) is when you take all the shrooms and pins off the cake (this is your first yeild), then you rinse, submerge in cold water in fridge for 24 hrs, rinse again, roll in dry verm and reset into fruiting chamber. This will start your second flush. So on and so forth. The dunking is to rehydrate your cakes. If you use the BRF tek you do not need a PC, give them a steam bath for 90 minutes in barely boiling water and cover. Watch to make sure your water doesn't boil out. Also place some canning lids in bottom of pot, cover with foil, place more canning jar lids on top of foil, fill with water just above foil and place jars onto second set of lids. water does not need to touch jars. Let cool until you can touch outside of jars and inject. 
The lids are easy to make, 4 small holes with microspore tape(any pharmacy should have it). After prepping jars, inject into each hole through the tape and recover with another piece of tape. Place jars in warm dark place @80°F and let them colonize. I do put a dry layer of verm on the top of each jar. I was told this helps in protecting against contams entering in through the holes. It also helps towards the end of colonization if you turn your jars upside down to absorb myc pee and any extra moisture not absorbed by the myc. This should help get anyone to the next of birthing your jars. I hope this helps.


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 26, 2010)

dukeraoul420 said:


> Nutfoot. If you're gonna do it, I suggest you get a pressure cooker. It'll pay off.
> 
> You are right with the grain and verm mixture. get you verm in the trash bag and then put your culture in and mix, just make sure you keep everything sterile. use gloves and disinfect everything.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will help or not, but I am going to pass this along. If you are going to do grain, you have to be careful about too much water absorbtion. I did try this on my very first go around with no success. Used PC to do it. Grain/wild bird seed has to watched very carefully due to splitting open while being cooked and you have to watch out for overcooking. If more than 10% of grain splits you might run into contams probs, I did. Since then I have used only BRF and I make my own flour (hard to find in stores). BRF does not have to be PC, but grains/wbs has to be. 
I just removed some of my first flush by using a sterile x-acto knife, leaving the rest to finish out. Just cut off the most you can with each shroom.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2010)

The question is not who likes shrooms, but how many people don't like shrooms 

Gentle and detoxifying!


----------



## mycology101 (Feb 5, 2010)

Great advice man, thanks for the info. Good question too ndangered.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 5, 2010)

Those videos were great! I watched them 2x in a row.

They wasn't clear on a couple nthings...

1) what is the purpose of the a-foil? I didn't see them covered with it, sitting on the shelf
2) Where does he store the incubator? Isn't it supposed to be in the dark?


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2010)

THe purpose of the foil is to prevent water condensing and running in the top while you are PCing, this messes up moisture content... also helpfull for keeping dust off filters while incubating.


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 5, 2010)

ANC said:


> THe purpose of the foil is to prevent water condensing and running in the top while you are PCing, this messes up moisture content... also helpfull for keeping dust off filters while incubating.


Thanx ANC, man you've been alot of help.kiss-ass
I'd +rep you again, but they won't let me.


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 18, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> and the last photo of mushies looks like the PAN variety?
> 
> What has been the most potent strain of mushroom you have grown... and what do you consider the most simpliest BOOMER to grow?


yo man remeber me / my computer broke i wasnt on for a long time 

bro i m trying to do this i have spores for gold caps withch is kinda a weak potency and i have spores for cubensis


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 19, 2010)

stonedoutcam said:


> yo man remeber me / my computer broke i wasnt on for a long time
> 
> bro i m trying to do this i have spores for gold caps withch is kinda a weak potency and i have spores for cubensis


refresh my MEMORY.... how can I help you?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> refresh my MEMORY.... how can I help you?


im sorry man i mmad high haha i got excited lol pretty ripped 

we used to talk a on the hallucinogen forums and i would find u in most the threads i was in lol 

but have you grown any shrooms personally


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2010)

I bet his pony has.


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

anc said:


> i bet his pony has.


i remember you u 2 anc lol i havent ben on cause my cord broke lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 19, 2010)

stonedoutcam said:


> i remember you u 2 anc lol i havent ben on cause my cord broke lol


You're cognitive processes seem pretty high


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Well ANC my pony is leading me to GOOD places!


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> You're cognitive processes seem pretty high


haha i havent been on in 2 month me and u talkeed alot about E i did the pink stars a g'sup hoes down alot lol 

but u been trippingood lately?


----------



## Maccabeus (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a complete 100% NEWB at mushroom cultivation It was quoted on shroomery on PF-TEK-V2 that the smaller the shroom the more potent its gonna be? if this is so is there a calculated way for me to benefit from it commercially


----------



## growwwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Maccabeus said:


> I'm a complete 100% NEWB at mushroom cultivation It was quoted on shroomery on PF-TEK-V2 that the smaller the shroom the more potent its gonna be? if this is so is there a calculated way for me to benefit from it commercially


Hmm probably not really, because its to do with dry product aswell. if u have never grown shrooms before its a sort of thing, one tek will work and u will do it well but another might work for someone else. Just start doing it and u will be happy witht he good i think the potency is per weight moreso.


----------



## Issius (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just curious if the pressure that they are sterilized at is really important. Do I need to buy a PC with a dial gauge to make sure its at 15psi or can I just buy a cheap 8-quart PC that doesn't come with a dial gauge and use that? Walmart has aluminum ones for like $40, which is pretty decent I think.


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2010)

$40 PC is fine, forget the dail.


----------



## mycology101 (Feb 22, 2010)

ANC said:


> $40 PC is fine, forget the dail.



Ya, go with the cheapo if you don't have the cash. 

I liked my 21 quart but i didn't really need one that big. It just takes longer to heat up anyways.


----------



## estesj (Feb 22, 2010)

ANC said:


> $40 PC is fine, forget the dail.


Yo ANC I heard of some people having a mixed spray bottle of water an peroxide mix and misting the top of there bulk substrate during fruiting to keep moist, and to prevent green mold. Is this effective?


----------



## xStickeyGreenx (Feb 22, 2010)

mycology101 said:


> Grow bags work so so.
> 
> I have had some success with the bags at www.mushbox.com but I think the verm/rye method is even easier than the PF tek.
> 
> .


Can you give any more info on these grow bags, i was considering ordering one to see what its all about. Do i need to order anything else besides the spores with the bag? Do i need to get jars still?containers? or is the bag and spores all i would need...


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2010)

Forget the peroxide spray shit, its pointless anyway unless you allready have a contamination. And keep alcohol even further away form your stuff.
There is a way to myc mycelium used to peroxide from the agar plate stage, but its eraly not needed if yo urun a clean ship.


----------



## estesj (Feb 23, 2010)

ANC said:


> Forget the peroxide spray shit, its pointless anyway unless you allready have a contamination. And keep alcohol even further away form your stuff.
> There is a way to myc mycelium used to peroxide from the agar plate stage, but its eraly not needed if yo urun a clean ship.


O.K. good then. I am going to clean my monotubs with alcohol before I put my shit in there tho.


----------



## mycology101 (Feb 24, 2010)

estesj said:


> Yo ANC I heard of some people having a mixed spray bottle of water an peroxide mix and misting the top of there bulk substrate during fruiting to keep moist, and to prevent green mold. Is this effective?



H202 "peroxide" is only effective against cobweb mold. This type of mold is frequently caused by not having enough FAE "fresh air exchange" 

It is a white, wispy mold, looking very much like greyish cotton candy.

One way to tell the difference between mycelium and cobweb mold is to spray some peroxide on it however.

The cobweb will melt like cotton candy when touched by the H202, while mycelium will not be effected at all.


----------



## mycology101 (Feb 24, 2010)

xStickeyGreenx said:


> Can you give any more info on these grow bags, i was considering ordering one to see what its all about. Do i need to order anything else besides the spores with the bag? Do i need to get jars still?containers? or is the bag and spores all i would need...



www.mushbox.com offers a compost bag that has grain starter patches so you can just inject spores directly in to the grain, then it will colonize the compost once the spores have germinated on the grain patch.

They are found HERE


----------



## estesj (Feb 25, 2010)

Is this the kind of coco coir I need to add to my substrate? It says compressed coco fiber not coir, Is that cool?


----------



## ltz40055 (Feb 25, 2010)

i ues it.........


----------



## uncalm (Feb 26, 2010)

ltz40055 said:


> i ues it.........



If I buy one of those bags...all I have to do is buy a syringe from spores101...inject it and keep it stored at 80 degrees? Is the grow time the same as the other methods? How much could someone yield from one of those bags? That seems like a very lazy friendly way to go if you just want a small personal stash.


----------



## estesj (Feb 27, 2010)

uncalm said:


> If I buy one of those bags...all I have to do is buy a syringe from spores101...inject it and keep it stored at 80 degrees? Is the grow time the same as the other methods? How much could someone yield from one of those bags? That seems like a very lazy friendly way to go if you just want a small personal stash.


Inject it in to what? There are more steps to it than you might think. Do some research and ask allot of questions.


----------



## uncalm (Feb 27, 2010)

estesj said:


> Inject it in to what? There are more steps to it than you might think. Do some research and ask allot of questions.


I have done some research, and I understand the cultivation process. If you read the description of the bag that was posted above...they say 'the mushrooms will fruit inside the bag.' So, not being an expert on shrooms, I wanted to know if you could grow a small stash just w/ the bag without having to colonize a larger substrate ...and if so, how much could you hope to yield?

http://www.mushbox.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=16


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

so mycology lets say i wanted to use your fruiting chamber design but need something with temp control (philly is cold and i can't afford to keep the gas on all the time) what would you recommend me do.

i have seen where people have used to containers one inside the other and water in the first one with an aquarium heater. how do you feel about this method?


----------



## mycology101 (Apr 26, 2010)

that works great. Just be sure to put the heater on something that wont melt through the bin and that you get a 100% submersible heater.


----------



## mycology101 (Aug 10, 2010)

And a bump for good measure... grow some shrooms folks!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

mycology101 said:


> And a bump for good measure... grow some shrooms folks!!!


I've roamed the mushbox site a few times before. Not interested in there little myco-dome... way too much money and the mushrooms it pushes out is hardly less then impressive! See if they have any new side devices that'll help in the process!


----------



## mycology101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well the myco-dome is simplified for people that don't want to do a lot of researching and just want to get some mushies. It seems expensive but considering what you get out of it in the end... it's not. 

It IS cheaper to do it yourself, piece by piece though, which is why I posted that above info!!! ^_^ So you can take the cheap route. Mushbox does have lots of useful tools and agar starter kits etc, which are useful even if just to learn how to use and pour agar, then you can make your own cheaply. 

Anyways, thanks for your info on the site. =-) 

Spores101 is having a sale right now, click here, great new website.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

mycology101 said:


> Well the myco-dome is simplified for people that don't want to do a lot of researching and just want to get some mushies. It seems expensive but considering what you get out of it in the end... it's not.
> 
> It IS cheaper to do it yourself, piece by piece though, which is why I posted that above info!!! ^_^ So you can take the cheap route. Mushbox does have lots of useful tools and agar starter kits etc, which are useful even if just to learn how to use and pour agar, then you can make your own cheaply.
> 
> ...


The new site surely looks revamped; thats always a good thing! Hmm... going to peruse further to see what I may find of value


----------



## kloopa (Aug 11, 2010)

Now you've got my interests


----------



## slool4 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know this thread hasn't been touched in 3 years, but if you are still out there, I have a question. What do I use to incubate my bulk shrroms? How do I regulate the temperature? Also, where do you put the fish pump and what is its purpose?


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 21, 2014)

nice thread, wonder if myco is still around. Ive been looking into shrooms and this guy knows his stuff. Thanks for breaking it down bruh.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 21, 2014)

Hate mushrooms but speaking of them some guy posted a penis n didn't want anyone to see it

https://www.rollitup.org/t/black-youths-commit-6-times-more-murder-10-time-more-robberies.842001/page-3#post-10816976


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> Hate mushrooms but speaking of them some guy posted a penis n didn't want anyone to see it
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/black-youths-commit-6-times-more-murder-10-time-more-robberies.842001/page-3#post-10816976


Very slick


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2014)

times are tight for ol fin...had to pose nude


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Could of took a better pic


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2014)

youve got a lot of phallic psilocybin photos..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

Well..you know how it goes...LOL...The gal's want something meaningful to put in there mouth's nowaday's, and it keep's me from having to talk them into opening them up.....They really need to UPDATE THE EMOTICONS SUNNI!!!!!!!!!!!!...lmfao


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> youve got a lot of phallic psilocybin photos..lol


If you turn it sideway's you can see it's little balls..Ha


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Aug 24, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> nice thread, wonder if myco is still around. Ive been looking into shrooms and this guy knows his stuff. Thanks for breaking it down bruh.


Grow-bags are great for beginners and can even be used as an easy kickstart for bulk production. 

Here's one example from a trusted vendor: http://www.shroomsupply.com/mushroom-grow-kits/mushroom-cultivation-kits


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 24, 2014)

I did shrooms every weekend for a month. It was a step up from being really high. I wanted to be outside a lot for some reason. My boy wanted to go camping but I'm not trusting myself on those in public, or in the middle of the woods. I didn't see faces melting or anything like that, but I felt good.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 25, 2014)

mycology101 said:


> Below is the easiest method of growing shrooms I have found to date.
> 
> I just wanted to say hello, and let anyone know who is interested in growing shrooms that I have a lot of experience with the subject and would be happy to answer any questions anyone might have.
> 
> Have a shroomy day!


 me and some old friends used to live near a popular field full of shrooms every year,,,they were kilo's of them,,
we put 1kilo in the microwave and crushed them into a powder?
the shrooms still had there strength, ,,,,i was the guinipig,,,,,,so if anyone tells you cant put any in microwave,, bullshit ,,,,


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 26, 2014)

tebor said:


> http://www.erowid.org/experiences/subs/exp_Mushrooms.shtml
> 
> 100's of experience reports on the link above.


This was a cool site, Im reading one now with a very detailed experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> This was a cool site, Im reading one now with a very detailed experience.


Erowid's awesome they been around for a phat minute.......I remember being in middle school and reading there shit


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 26, 2014)

If youre into drugs and havent heard of erowid youre doing something terribly wrong


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 26, 2014)

or you got a lot of drugs.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 27, 2014)

atidd11 said:


> If youre into drugs and havent heard of erowid youre doing something terribly wrong


I guess I must be doing something terribly wrong...First time Ive heard of it.

It was very interesting, I sat there for hours just reading peoples stories. I would have definatly known what to expect my first time if I had read any of those before. I remember the first time I did shrooms It was definatly not what I was expecting. ( I thought I was peaking when I started to get the giggles)


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like i said you ate shrooms and had no idea what you were getting yourself into..

Youre doing something wrong.. No offence. I do a lot wrong. We live and learn 

Google is your best friend sir


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2014)

Erowid is our BFF


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> or you got a lot of drugs.


Like yourself lol!! Lucky sum bitch


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 27, 2014)

no,just smart..i stock up on what i like..


----------



## canterbury (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys I was wondering about the first page, the picture of the garbage bag seems to show the presence of sphagnum. Is this correct? If not correct, is there any room for BX in the fruiting blend along with Vermiculite?


----------



## canterbury (Nov 2, 2015)

Perhaps the Sphagnum is too acidic, I don't know. This thread is not too busy these days. Anyone?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 2, 2015)

canterbury said:


> Perhaps the Sphagnum is too acidic, I don't know. This thread is not too busy these days. Anyone?


Hey. What's going on?


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Dec 23, 2015)

Anyone want to send me some shrooms?? Willing to pay!?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 24, 2015)

SteveDaSavage said:


> Anyone want to send me some shrooms?? Willing to pay!?


Grow those shits kid.


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Dec 25, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Grow those shits kid.


Where would you recommend getting the spore syringes from?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 25, 2015)

I always refer people to hawk, dudes always had good stuff and takes care of his customers if anything goes wrong


----------



## Dr.Cube (Feb 26, 2016)

I just want to say first off thanks for the great guide, I'm really eager to get started on my first attempt at growing. 

I have a couple questions.

How many colonized jars are needed per tub?

Does anyone have a recommended set up/method for incubation to keep it at a stable 80 degrees?


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Cube said:


> I just want to say first off thanks for the great guide, I'm really eager to get started on my first attempt at growing.
> 
> I have a couple questions.
> 
> ...


A bulk tub? Or just a coupla trays?


----------



## Dr.Cube (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't mean to revive such an old thread, it just has a lot of very useful information for research.

Bulk tub, like a decent size rubbermaid. I was thinking of doing 2-4 tubs. Would 5 jars per tub be enough?

Also just to clarify one step from myco101's guide, when you put the jars into the trash bag filled with sterile verm, did he just throw the jars into the bags and mix it up before putting the bags into the tubs? I'm guessing this spreads out the mycelin so it can colonize the whole bag completely?
I also don't see myco101 using verm in his jars but others have recommended to add a layer of verm at the top of the jar. Does it really matter?


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Cube said:


> Bulk tub, like a decent size rubbermaid. I was thinking of doing 2-4 tubs. Would 5 jars per tub be enough?
> 
> Also just to clarify one step from myco101's guide, when you put the jars into the trash bag filled with sterile verm, did he just throw the jars into the bags and mix it up before putting the bags into the tubs? I'm guessing this spreads out the mycelin so it can colonize the whole bag completely?


I assume you will have 5 quarts of colonized sub each. Mix the sub with your choice of bulk sub. There are a few ways to go about this. One is 1 part colo sub mixed with 1 part coco coir + vermiculite. Or instead of just the coco verm you also add some animal poooo. Or use straw. Google SHROOM BULK. Alot of recipes. All similar procedures. Philosophies. Search this site (riu) thread entitled BULK MONOTUB by Choempi. Some ideas there.


----------



## Dr.Cube (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok, great thank you! I was under the impression you just throw the jars(colonized grain) in with 100% verm. Didn't realize the substrate needed other stuff in it. Now I just gotta figure out where to find 5 quart size jars that have 90 degree angles.

I have access to all the hpoo I could want but seems like too much hassle to deal with...seems like you can grow them just fine without it


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Cube said:


> Ok, great thank you! I was under the impression you just throw the jars(colonized grain) in with 100% verm. Didn't realize the substrate needed other stuff in it. Now I just gotta figure out where to find 5 quart size jars that have 90 degree angles.
> 
> I have access to all the hpoo I could want but seems like too much hassle to deal with...seems like you can grow them just fine without it


You could just get pint size also (at Lowes, Ace). Or order auto clave bags. Google SHROOM PC BAGS. They're even on amazon.


----------



## Dr.Cube (Feb 26, 2016)

If I get pint size, I'll still need around 5 quarts of spawn per tub right? I'll try to find quart size jars if possible, more jars more opportunities for contamination and more syringes I'll need. Thanks for pointing me in the right directions, I'm really looking forward to getting this going.


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.Cube said:


> If I get pint size, I'll still need around 5 quarts of spawn per tub right? I'll try to find quart size jars if possible, more jars more opportunities for contamination and more syringes I'll need. Thanks for pointing me in the right directions, I'm really looking forward to getting this going.


Not necessarily. You can do whatever amount you want to. You scale.it out for your needs. Look into the bags. You can colonize some pints. Add em to some more sub. Then when that colos. And those to bulk. Less than one syringe.


----------



## SHR00MYno0b (Jun 11, 2016)

Just now getting into shrooms and let me say they are a great experience...... live on a large cow farm so have gold caps growing everywhere Hate to bring up a old thread but want to get into growing and have a question. Is there a way to get spores from these shrooms i have picked and use them to in this tek or will I need to purchase a syringe?


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 11, 2016)

SHR00MYno0b said:


> Just now getting into shrooms and let me say they are a great experience...... live on a large cow farm so have gold caps growing everywhere Hate to bring up a old thread but want to get into growing and have a question. Is there a way to get spores from these shrooms i have picked and use them to in this tek or will I need to purchase a syringe?


Yes. Google "shroomery make spore print". There are several other ways. Including cloning. But just start there.


----------



## Shifter (Jun 19, 2016)

Howdy all - bein english our 3-4 month mushy season starts soon- allways been a big fan of em just wanted to let you folks know - i made peach schnaps using em many years ago it was dynamite- if anyone cares ill explain how i did it or id be interested to hear anyone elses brews


----------



## Nabbers (Jun 25, 2016)

Shifter said:


> Howdy all - bein english our 3-4 month mushy season starts soon- allways been a big fan of em just wanted to let you folks know - i made peach schnaps using em many years ago it was dynamite- if anyone cares ill explain how i did it or id be interested to hear anyone elses brews


I remember seeing a pic years ago of someone who infused their boomers into some Tarantula blue tequila... sure was pretty.


----------



## Shifter (Jun 26, 2016)

Nabbers said:


> I remember seeing a pic years ago of someone who infused their boomers into some Tarantula blue tequila... sure was pretty.


Good stuff nabbers it works a treat


----------



## Triston2k (Dec 15, 2022)

About 6 years later and people are still reading this. Myc101 knew his shit and that’s what got me started. If any beginners have questions feel free to ask.


----------

